# Study reveals how essential overseas workers are to the resources industry



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Skilled workers from overseas are needed to underpin the success of the mining and resources industry in Australia, according to new research. Foreigners provide a vast range of essential workers and are needed beyond the actual sector such as in medical care and mechanics, the research from the Central Queensland University also found. For example, [...]

Click to read the full news article: Study reveals how essential overseas workers are to the resources industry...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

